#ubuntu-lb 2011-09-05
<Armageddon> yes
<Armageddon> rapacity, we have a visitor
<Armageddon> rapacityyYYYYyyyyYYYyyYYyyyYyyyYYyy
<Armageddon> wake up
<Armageddon> he's dead
<rapacity> :p, you seem to be fond of that guy
<Armageddon> who the hell is that guy ?
<rapacity> isn't he that astronomer guy ?
<Armageddon> no
<Armageddon> hayde bob
#ubuntu-lb 2011-09-08
<anuser> hi
#ubuntu-lb 2013-09-04
<salwaLosangeles> Hi all
<salwaLosangeles> Hi all
<salwaLosangeles> Meen fe hon 👀
